# frill pigeon - Cairo Pigeon show 2010



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Black frill pigeon Photo from Egypt Pigeon show 2010

http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/2010/12/frill-pigeon-egypt-pigeon-show-2010.html

Best regards
M.Hassan


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the pic. Nice bird. You have pigeon showsin Egypt?..I'ld love to seeore pics of them. Peace,
YaSin


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello YaSin
I'll add more pics about Egypt Pigeons Shows 2010


----------

